
Software Company Ditches AdWords for... Kiva? - terpua
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/ditching_adwords_for_kiva.php
======
jws
That might work... once.

AdWords strikes me as the death of marketing still shambling along as a
zombie. (Not to dis an army of shambling zombies, they have their own sort of
power.) The genius of a marketer is not required, just pick some words and pay
the bill. P.T. Barnum would be horrified by AdWords. I expect he would have
done better with the first two paragraphs of <http://www.jamasoftware.com/>
too.

------
mrkurt
I have no idea how well that will work, but it's creative.

